# Dispelling the Myth of "Bugging Out"



## OwnerCSW (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello,
Have a look at our recently posted article. Here is an excerpt:

Get to talking with any preparedness minded person for any amount of time and the words "bug out" are sure to escape their lips at some point. For anybody who might not be familiar with the term bug out, what i am talking about is the idea that when something catastrophic happens, you grab your beans and bullets and head for the hills to ride out the storm.

While that is a very romantic image; living off the land, you against the world, I fear it is much more "Hollywood" than reality. Don't get me wrong, I love a good episode of "Survivorman" or "Man v.s. Wild" as much as the next guy, but the fact is most of us can't light a fire by rubbing sticks together with our toes while building a small cottage that is lashed together with our own eyelashes and back hair.​
To view the full article, follow this link:
Dispelling the Prepper's Myth of the 'Bug Out'


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't light a fire by rubbing sticks together with my toes either, as much as I want it to happen, my big toe isn't opposable.

However, I can build a small cottage out of my own eyelashes. Can't everyone?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This one time at band camp, I dug a hole to China. Then I hiked to North Korea and kicked kim jong-un in the shin. And that my friends is why he is walking with a cane.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I know bugging out is popular, and I don't want to spit in anyone's holy water, but I don't plan to bug out, ever. All of my resources, water supply, like-minded neighbors, hardened homestead, and family are where I live. Why would I leave that? I will fight to keep it, probably to the death. If I'm FORCED to leave, due to fire or whatever, I have people near me willing to help. I don't have that 'bugged out'. Of course bugging out with a support group is ideal, but I can't manage that, so I do my best.

I remember a movie called 'Panic in Year Zero', where the hero refused to leave his established location and said, "Here, I have some measure of control, out there, none." If you haven't seen the movie, watch it. One of the great prepper films from the fifties. Available on YouTube.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Most don't understand that bugging out requires extensive planning. 

Living off the land with only the resources that you have with you, is a last resort.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't light a fire by rubbing sticks together with my toes either but I have a box of lighters that will last years and years and after that I have other ways to start fires... 
I can and have built shelters though (though not from my eyelashes!)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't plan on bugging out unless the water is lapping at the back door. Being at 2600 feet, I find that probably won't happen. Unfortunately I can see a temporary bug out happening when one of the hundreds of freight trains that pass just three miles west of me derails and spills something nasty. So I still maintain a BOB at the ready, and a one day GOOD kit in the car. Don't remember who posted the idea, but I love the idea of putting up aid camp signs to steer zombies (the unprepped who will kill you to take your supplies) away from your location. And if necessary quarantine signs on the house or make the house look like it's already been looted.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

If by "bugging out" you mean running off into the woods, and living Mountain Man-style, yeah, that's over rated. I usually use the term bugging out to mean "get home" or to travel to a bug out location so I can bug in. A lot of these catch phrases we use have multiple meanings.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

B.O for me is more about someone or small group relocating to a more secure place with better opportunity to both defend their ground and ride it out. 
That is why we will not BO we will Bug in stay put we already have all of that and more. If I was in downtown Milwaukee or even on the edges I surely would have a BO location to run to.
Head for hills if you like good luck. All those mountain man shows on TV are FAKE.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The only reason that I can see for voluntarily bugging out is if you already have an alternative place prepared. I fully understand that you have to live where the jobs are, so many people are forced by circumstances to live in urban areas. If you are one of them, but have a place out in the country where you plan on living after retirement or if the SHTF, good for you. Unfortunately most people can't afford to own two places. 

If your plan is to load up and head out into the countryside to "live off the land", I think things are going to be very difficult for you. You may be the greatest outdoors man since Daniel Boon or Davy Crockett, but they never had to deal with the number of other people competing with the same resources that you are trying to harvest. There will be thousands if not hundreds of thousands of people heading to the country side believing that that is where the food is, and that it will be easy to get. Game will quickly become scarce both from the amount killed and because it will become skittish and much more difficult to hunt. Most of them won't last very long, but how much damage will they do before their passing. Let's not forget the people whose first inclination is take what they want from others, and many of them would welcome the opportunity to do so. 

Then there is are the people who already living in the area that you might "bug out" to. Somehow I don't think that they will be leaving out the "welcome" mat for very long, if ever. You can only try to help so many people before you are putting you and your family at risk. 

IMO the best plan is to have a place that is has supplies like food, ammunition, firearms, and clothing. How much can you haul with you if you bug out and how long do you think you can live on it. I think that "bugging out" to some location in the "wilds" where you have not made any preparations will be the at the bottom of the list of favorable circumstances.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If I lived downtown a city, I would be making plans for somewhere to go, if need be. But I don't, so likewise I plan on staying right here. My home provides a good shelter, even if electric, water, and my primary heat source was to end. All my stuff is here, and I know my land. 
Everyone has to play the cards they are dealt, and do your best. My best, barring something happening that makes my home and surroundings unlivable, is to stay right here.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Part of the concept of 'prepping' for a lot of folks is trying to be prepared for any, or at least many, different scenario's. No one can predict what the situation may be or what the world around us will be like. Being prepared to 'bug out' is simply being ready as we can be if that became necessary. I really doubt that many romanticize the idea.

For myself, I plan on staying home if I can. That's where most of my supplies are and would be the most comfortable option. However, I also have a BoB and two locations in different directions picked out. 

Whatever the situation, if SHTF life will be very difficult and so different from normal that many probably won't make it, even many of us who try to prepare for it. I plan to do all I can now to hopefully be one of the ones that does.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I have no intention of leaving. I'm not giving up what I have worked so hard to create. some people ask even if it means death? yes because even with chance of death in defending my home, death is 100% guaranteed if we leave and go somewhere we have nothing. we all carry get home bags since this is where we are headed. the rest of our group that don't live here will be bugging out to my house


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I have no intention of leaving. I'm not giving up what I have worked so hard to create. some people ask even if it means death? yes because even with chance of death in defending my home, death is 100% guaranteed if we leave and go somewhere we have nothing. we all carry get home bags since this is where we are headed. the rest of our group that don't live here will be bugging out to my house


While I agree you should defend your home and stay put, don't you think it's a little over dramatic to choose death over displacement? If staying means imminent death, I'll take the chance of living to fight another day; to rebuild; or maybe to even regroup and get my property back. Leaving doesn't mean death, unless you choose to just give up when things get hard.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This is all opinions. However, IMO, everyone should have some type of bug out plan, a well thought out one. There is always something that can happen that you stay & probably die or run. You need a preplanned place to run where there are supplies. But not so far that you can't readily come back. A friend or friends that you can go to their place if needed & visa versa. All military planning includes a retreat plan even though it might be option 20 or 30 of the plan.

And think about your bug out plan. What gets loaded if you only have 5 minutes. Or 15 minutes. Or half an hour.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Bugging in is what I will be doing. If something drastic were to happen like the house burning down or being overrun by takers we may have no other choice but to bug out, hopefully temporarily. This is where having a trusted group of families as well as a plan A, B, C and D come into play. I bug out to them or they bug out to me if the need arises.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone here believe that bugging out means grabbing some pre-assembled backpack and blindly running into the wilderness for an extended period of time?

If so, we might need to start all over again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Does anyone here believe that bugging out means grabbing some pre-assembled backpack and blindly running into the wilderness for an extended period of time?
> 
> If so, we might need to start all over again.


 This is why we stress security first. If you can't hold it ,it aint yours. No one knows our land better than we do. No one wants to take it more than we want to keep it.
We have spent years preparing to ride it out here. Short of forces from the 1st ID showing up we will hang on to it. This is our best chance of riding it out we can grow all the food we need and more . We have all the water we could ever want. While winters will be long and hard we are ready for that. Those that want to take this from us are not. This is real world not the movies. Defense with a way to go on the offence at any time. Ensures we will keep what is ours and if you come for it what is yours will be ours.
Welcome to my jungle .


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My weak link is a forest fire. I will loose commercial electricity before a fire would get here. As long as I have fuel for my generator I've a chance of holding back a forest fire. Doing buckets from my rain catchment system won't be practical but a last option. And will have to make the call to bug out while I can or be trapped by the fire. But should have enough time to wet the perimeter before bugging out that I have something to return to.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Does anyone here believe that bugging out means grabbing some pre-assembled backpack and blindly running into the wilderness for an extended period of time?
> 
> If so, we might need to start all over again.


Seems obvious some do being they have no idea what to put in a BOB or how to get out of their city/town.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Seems obvious some do being they have no idea what to put in a BOB or how to get out of their city/town.


True. I suppose that is the difference between romanticizing about being a survivor and learning about and doing the work necessary to survive.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bugging out is a last resort for me and mine, but I do have a friend with sufficient land, well, and a good distance (over 50 miles) from any major city or town and I am on the list of a few allowed to go there. I would not be showing up empty handed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The folks that could BUG OUT into the country and survive are the folks that already are prepped or have the skills...farmers, country boys/girls, military (some), etc...

When I think bugging out I picture leaving my home with as much stuff as I can haul carry pull...and I will be like the old wagon train guys or settlers from the early 1800's...

I have three kids under 6..I am not making it with a back pack...that is why i plan to stay where I am at until the times comes IF NEEDED... 

lucky me - I have some place in mind that is not to far


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Alright one stop at Walmart and we are bugging out S about to hit the fan around here. Bubba check if they have any .22's


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm about as sick of the term, "bugging out" as I am the term, "prepper". The media implied meaning is of a crazy person and not of the intention of many of us; Self Sufficiency. 
We're here at our personal Alamo (as I've explained before). No need to rub sticks and our home is well designed and soundly built. If whatever Santa Anna army is sent to displace me, God willing, I'll take them out or like Davy Crockett, be found dead, surrounded by a pile of 16 of their best.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Folks this argument of which is better or how dumb is the other is one that will never end. I absolutely would prefer to bug-in...as would most sane person, because now you have the luxery of all your preps and no need to travel and risk the hazards, and B) you don't have to try to pack up lots of stuff, potentially leaving months of supplies, etc behind.

But here is the simple truth...What happens if the SHTF scenario is right in the heart of your closest town. And for those of you who live so far out in the boondocks your closest neighbor couldn't be hit with a scud missile...your not quite exempt either...massive earth quake, tornado, flooding, fire, stampeding buffalo herds, etc...Think about any situation you want and then ask...Where would I go...That is one form of bugging out....Not just an "I'mma gone a live ofn the land" attitude...but rather...here is my plan B. That in most cases is bugging out. 

I have spoken about my plans several times...None but the mildest of SHTF situations involve me staying in my home more than a month. It's just a fact of life. I will Move to a nearby area where several of us have planned to meet. I will do my part there, but if it's is a long term issue, I will move my family North to our families Farm for long term protection, bringing no one but my family from the first location, unless something drastic happens there. This is all Bugging out and involves multiple triggers and issues that will drive the need to execute. 

If you truly have the isolated home where nothing short of a nuke landing on you would hurt you...God Bless you for your preps, otherwise I think your being short sighted to not have a plan B.


OSFG


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

For me, a worse case scenario is bugging out, only to reach the BOL and find it already taken over. Then try to go back home and find THAT place looted or taken over. If it all possible, we will stay put. If we had to flee immediately because of a local disaster, our backpacks are ready to grab-and-go. 

If we had an hour to pack up and head out, it would actually take a lot more coordination. I want to make that event as seamless as possible, even if I am not here. So I am redesigning a central storage area for everything we would take. I want the stuff arranged on shelves and labelled as to which vehicle the items would be loaded into. Also a master plan for each person: 2 people loading animals, hay, water, tack. 2 people loading remaining truck with totes, buckets, water, fuel. Then off we go to one of two BOLs depending on the time of year, traffic conditions, location of the disaster, etc. 

If we had a few hours, I would load a flatbed trailer with more hay that could be fed to the animals and used to make an insulated, temporary shelter.

But I agree with OP. Once you bug out, all you have is what you have. Staying home with stockpiled food, water, garden, and sustainable systems is the first choice.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

No-one but a fool would rely only on a plan A. In all our planning, it will most likely be something we haven't thought of. Or even worse, a combination of disasters. 

Remember: Even the Pentagon has a plan for a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What to do when folks are knocking on your door? If you bug in, which I plan to do, my town of 5K, and 20 miles from next town of 30k. Might be awhile before the gov sends dudes to take what I have. Not going with the bug out to the woods group, until most the streets are empty!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I dunno guys depends on how you look at things. 
Best way to not get hurt in a fight is to not be there when it starts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are lucky we do not live in town or near it. Living in Wisconsin you can bet a lot of people will want to get away from here If it gets bad. Wisconsin is a nice place in the winter if you have heat food normal life. Take that away this place turns into a frozen hell fast. Even now as winter rolls in you watch those the live on the streets heading out moving south. Nights now are in the low 30's not cold if you have a place to go. Soon 30 will seem warm any time of day. Not long after that 0 to even 20 below becomes part of life. Have you ever tried to stay out for days in below zero weather? . We have not even gotten into the snow fall yet another road block to life if you give up your modern toys. .
We get through the first winter should SHTF I think we will be sitting good .


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> While I agree you should defend your home and stay put, don't you think it's a little over dramatic to choose death over displacement? If staying means imminent death, I'll take the chance of living to fight another day; to rebuild; or maybe to even regroup and get my property back. Leaving doesn't mean death, unless you choose to just give up when things get hard.


you don't understand. it isn't about displacement it is about chances of survival. if you imagine the worst case scenario, then home is the best place for many reasons. I have no chance on flooding me out, mud slides, fires etc to worry about here so the only thing to "displace" me would be SHTF situation. 
the way I think about it, I have every thing I need right here on my property to survive. We would lack for nothing we needed. food, shelter and more than enough water. I have spread our resources around the property so even if someone were to come and take, we would still have what we need. In addition to that, which I think is every bit as important, I know my land, I know the weather, I know my neighbors, and better yet I know where to find things I need. I know the patterns of the wildlife here and since I am in pretty much every home in this county at one time or another due to my being a home health nurse, I know what other people have too. I know what food sources they have, animals they keep, weapons and ammo, and what kind of medications they take. As morbid as it sounds if TSHTF people will die, lots of them and I will know which of these will go first. people who are dependent on O2, diabetics, people with COPD, or heart disease will probably not last long because they are not physically able to or they do not prepare to. Knowing which houses will be empty and where to find extra stuff will be a bonus if we need it.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Environment < Looters (me)
Environment > Looter (you)

Gonna be real warm when someone burns your place down around your ears. Yes I have actually and it aint gonna be that bad in florida. Anyways buggin out with a bag would be extreme buggin out with a truck and trailer is just a long camping trip to me the smaller your footprint the more likely you are to survive its all about what you consider greatest risk. Problem is most bugger outters are kinda dumb I am a professional soldier with tons of outdoor experiance so my plan suits me and addresses my key concerns.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok did I miss something. First post is a link. Second post is a link. Where is all of the bashing? This has been discussed here before and usually gets to where it is now bugging out is not Bear Grills ramming bird shit water up his ass. Now go peddle your shit somewhere else.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> Environment < Looters (me)
> Environment > Looter (you)
> 
> Gonna be real warm when someone burns your place down around your ears. Yes I have actually and it aint gonna be that bad in florida. Anyways buggin out with a bag would be extreme buggin out with a truck and trailer is just a long camping trip to me the smaller your footprint the more likely you are to survive its all about what you consider greatest risk. Problem is most bugger outters are kinda dumb I am a professional soldier with tons of outdoor experiance so my plan suits me and addresses my key concerns.


APex I can agree with many points here. There are some people that if they had to cut and run would be just as dead as if they stayed and fought. and thats why I say that this is an issue with no right answer that fits all. Me...I can survive...as you can...out in the vast nothingness..or even the vast battle spaces. For some Home is the best place to live and die. To each his/her own.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Most members understand the risk (its almost like gambling) 

Some will stay put with the bug out plan been a coffin 

Some will bug out to a cabin in the hills they have had in the family since the civil war

Some may even bug out to a present arranged meeting point

But everyone should always have a plan B and at the end if the day, we all have minimum care factor about others plans, we see some holes that need filling but honestly what works for you may not work for me...

So i will attempt to explain a line of thought...

Bugging out is like betting... Except with your life... And when the odds are on your side its more doable, the trick is working out when the odds are better to leave or to stay and no one will know till the day


----------

